# New bike



## mondeo (Jul 27, 2008)

No, not a MTB.

So, I just bought a Jamis Ventura Race. On order, I'll get it in about a week (hopefully by next weekend.) Rode the Ventura Comp, liked it, but wanted the 105 components and the carbon seatstay (based on riding other bikes with those features.)

Pics when I get it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck!  Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 27, 2008)

Best of luck!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you see the Ultegra equipped Pinnerello on GearLove? 1100 or something. Such a deal.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 28, 2008)

So, an update. Apparently they're out of the Race, so I'm getting the Elite for $120 more than the Race would've cost.

Mmm, chewy Ultegra center.


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice.  Your Ultegra stuff is probably close to the quality of my five year old dura ace groupo.

Road components last a long time compared to mountain stuff, I'll tell you that.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks nice.  Let us know how it rides when you get it.  More importantly let us know when you get a MTB.  Sorry couldn't help myself.

Seriously, someday I hope to get a road bike and give the roadie thing a shot..  To take up all that free time I have while not riding the MTB.. :roll:


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just purchased a yetti 575  NICE


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Just purchased a yetti 575  NICE



Congrats, now we hijacked this to a mtb thread.


----------

